# Como identificar patillas de un fotransistor



## ROJITAS (Dic 8, 2010)

Hola amigos quisiera pedirles porfavor, me ayuden a reconocer las patillas de un fototransistor, saber cual de ellas es el colector o cual de ellas es el emisor, estoy haciendo un circuito contador que se active con este sensor de tal manera q envie un un pulso a un 74LS193 y asi pueda contar y ya no estar presionando un boton cada vez que quiero tener un numero en mi display  pero el problemas es que tengo 2 fototransistores y no se como usarlos, ya q cada uno de estos solo cuenta con dos patillas, POR FAVOR AYDENME A COMO IDENTIFICARLAS, LES AGRADESCO DE ANTEMANO...MUCHAS GRACIAS .


----------



## carlosenati (Dic 8, 2010)

bueno generalmente un fototransistor tiene tres terminales colector base y emisor para los que usan tres pines es fácil identificarlo por medición pero en lo de dos pines la base no seria externa si no solo el colector y el emisor tendrían patillas el emisor seria la patilla mas corta y por consiguiente el colector seria la mas larga te doy esta información por que yo tuve el mismo problema armando una vez un contador


----------



## ROJITAS (Dic 8, 2010)

La idea es buena brother, y te agradesco pero en mi caso cuento con un fototransistor S601A EL DATASSHEET no señala los pines solo indica q alguno de estos es emisor y el otro es el colector, pero cual es cual? y ambos cuentan con patillas iguales es decir son del mismo tamaño.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 8, 2010)

Fijate ese datasheet

Saludos !


----------



## carlosenati (Dic 11, 2010)

bueno debe tener una especie de muesca casi imperceptible según veo el datasheet hay una muesca que te indica donde esta el colector, bueno yo en particular recomiendo trabajar con los que utilizan tres pines por que se puede medir su buen estado .


----------



## zaiz (Dic 12, 2010)

carlosenati dijo:


> bueno debe tener una especie de muesca casi imperceptible según veo el datasheet hay una muesca que te indica donde esta el colector, bueno yo en particular recomiendo trabajar con los que utilizan tres pines por que se puede medir su buen estado .



Revisa bien el datasheet*
*


----------



## Fortivo (Dic 12, 2010)

Una pista, esta la solucion en la imagen de la pagina 1, solo en la imagen, fijate bien


----------



## Elizabeth Bathory (Dic 12, 2010)

Rojitas Por que no pones una imagen del tipo de fototransistor que tines? seria mas facil indicarte cual es cual


----------



## Fortivo (Dic 12, 2010)

me da a suponer que seguramente ya lo encontro , tiene una muesca por un lateral sobresaliente.. un saludo a todos.


----------



## ROJITAS (Dic 12, 2010)

Gracias amigos en realidad lees debo una es ciero ya lo identifique...muchas gracias a todos...estoy para ayudarles en lo q este ha mi alcance gracias chau....


----------



## zaiz (Dic 12, 2010)

Gracias 

Y así es, sólo fíjate bien qué dice el datasheet, la pata de la muesca qué dice. Saludos.


----------



## unmonje (Dic 13, 2010)

ROJITAS dijo:


> Hola amigos quisiera pedirles porfavor, me ayuden a reconocer las patillas de un fototransistor, saber cual de ellas es el colector o cual de ellas es el emisor, estoy haciendo un circuito contador que se active con este sensor de tal manera q envie un un pulso a un 74LS193 y asi pueda contar y ya no estar presionando un boton cada vez que quiero tener un numero en mi display  pero el problemas es que tengo 2 fototransistores y no se como usarlos, ya q cada uno de estos solo cuenta con dos patillas, POR FAVOR AYDENME A COMO IDENTIFICARLAS, LES AGRADESCO DE ANTEMANO...MUCHAS GRACIAS .



Hola...Te voy a dar un METODO para identificar un FOTOtr  de 2 patas,cuando no sabes cuales son sus pines.(tambien sirve para 3 patitas )
Los he usado en todas sus formas  modelos por años,para maquinas automàticas.

IMPORTANTE :  NO CONFUNDIR CON FOTODIODO,aunque la solusiòn es idèntica,la sensibilidad esperable difiere enormemente.


1-Una resistencia de 2k2 en serie con cualquier pata del componente.
2-Fuente de 5 volt DC ,conectada de la manera que te paresca ,
3-Medir con un voltimetro la caida de tensiòn del componente.
4-Emitir luz sobre el mismo, desde un cotrol remoto de TV ò cosa parecida si fuera infrarojo.
5-Si la sensibilidad es pobre probar invirtiendo la fuente ò el componente.
6-Por lo comun,la configuraciòn mas sensible es la correcta, y el componente no se rompe.

BYEEEE!!............!!!!!  Exitos.  (esta enseñanza se paga , enseñando a otros )


----------



## Elizabeth Bathory (Dic 13, 2010)

unmonje dijo:


> BYEEEE!!............!!!!!  Exitos.  (esta enseñanza se paga , enseñando a otros )



Me gusta tu firma


----------



## unmonje (Dic 13, 2010)

Elizabeth Bathory dijo:


> Me gusta tu firma




Bueno, ELIZABETH  (Significado :Consagrada al rostro de  Dios )
Tu firma en cambio postula algo que ,aunque entendible debido a nuestra cercania a una estrella como el sol y tu corta vida ,ese postulado no lo veo como *cierto*...
Salvo cerca de una estrela,La luz en nuestro universo conocido es mas bien escaza.
Al apagarse una estrella, si bien es posible que -nasca- otra, gana la oscuridad.
Salvo que tu decir ,sea solo metafòrico ,con otro significado oculto...Saludos...jajajaja


----------



## Elizabeth Bathory (Dic 13, 2010)

unmonje dijo:


> Bueno, ELIZABETH  (Significado :Consagrada al rostro de  Dios )
> Tu firma en cambio postula algo que ,aunque entendible debido a nuestra cercania a una estrella como el sol y tu corta vida ,ese postulado no lo veo como *cierto*...
> Salvo cerca de una estrela,La luz en nuestro universo conocido es mas bien escaza.
> Al apagarse una estrella, si bien es posible que -nasca- otra, gana la oscuridad.
> Salvo que tu decir ,sea solo metafòrico ,con otro significado oculto...Saludos...jajajaja



ajjajjajaj  solo es una forma de decir que apesar de haber problemas en nuestras vidas, siempre llegara la calma en algun momento.


----------



## unmonje (Dic 14, 2010)

Elizabeth Bathory dijo:


> ajjajjajaj  solo es una forma de decir que apesar de haber problemas en nuestras vidas, siempre llegara la calma en algun momento.




JAJAJA !!!   Ya lo decia el poeta  Carioca....
-Tristeza no tiene fin...La Felicidad ... SI


----------

